# Modeling is a skill



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It involves learning and challenges, and patience.

Model companies want to and love to give us kits that are almost foolproof.

Shake the box and the kit falls together.

We have been granted an embarassment of riches lately Sci -fi stuff I would have killed for, or some companies were charging many hundreds for. 
There might be a flaw or two, but to have a kit that you can almost shake the box and have a cool new model is a great thing.

These guys have some big ones to strap on the kits they have been bringing to us, but they are kits, they need us,as modelers to use our skills to bring them to life.

I look to my own self first, if there is a problem with assembly, the reviewers who can tell me the wingspan of a kit is 2 1/2 scale inches short?...WTF?

If it looks good on my shelf, I'm a happy guy.

If something goes wrong we, the board are here to help, but look to your basic skills and try to prevent problems before they start. 

Steve


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Your quite right Steve,I was going to suggest a remedy for the collectors amongst us and modelers that I once made copies of wheels in resin for a client that had bought a Airfix Aston Martin from somewhere and I thought that would be a good solution for the problem on the closed thread,anyway its closed and as Stan Lee(if I remember my Marvel)was fond of saying Nuff Said:thumbsup:,cheers,Gordon


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Great modeling is a skill.

I think there is definately a place for easy (shake and make) kits.

You need an entry point for folks to step into the world. A competent modeler can always find some way to refine and improve an existing kit. either thru lighting or using after market accurizing parts.

that's how I would characterize the 1000 scale snap fit kits vs. the 350 scale "deluxe models"


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I have been in a condo without a real modeling space for 18 months now. I decided to get back into it on a limited - no painting yet - basis because of the Moebius models. Each one will be built as if it were real and not to the studio miniature because I want it to be as if real and not with drain holes and wire guides. I have to admit, I am impressed by those modelers but it is not for my shelves.

When I move, in two months, I will have a huge studio with all the space, ventilation and light I could possibly want. Then I will be painting and completing builds.

In the mean time I am keeping my building and scratch building skills happy with practice and reading the boards to get ideas and solutions.

Like Steve, I rely on my skills and am not looking for perfection right out of the box. I do not want a paint by number experience. 

I want to enjoy the experience and end up with a model I am proud to zoom around the room when nobody is watching!:woohoo:

Mark D


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lou, great modeling is an art.
Making a model you don't hate takes progressive skills.
I like the stuff that had been appearing on my shelves for the past while.
Great?....noooo..but they make me smile. 

There are huge canyons between skills here, there are guys (you included Lou) that create art. Some guys just opening their first kit.
And guys like me who know how to hide the boo boos in extreme close up shots...lol
We love this stuff, but I figure my own butt is the closest one to kick if something doesn't fit or some other thing. 
Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
I'm right there with ya. Anyone who knows me, knows I'm my own harshest critic.

that being said, I'm really pretty giddy about how my Iron Man is turning out

Hee:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice to see you on the board again Mr. Dean. 
I'm glad your still building kits. It sounds like your new digs will be perfect.

RK


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Model building is a hobby. You don't need skill, unless you are wanting to impress others, enter in a show, or a commission. Model building is to be fun. How much you put into it, is your choice. If you want to build a Flying Sub, and paint it black and purple, it is yours to do, because you are having fun.

ALWAYS build for you!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Model building is a hobby. You don't need skill, unless you are wanting to impress others, enter in a show, or a commission. Model building is to be fun. How much you put into it, is your choice. If you want to build a Flying Sub, and paint it black and purple, it is yours to do, because you are having fun.
> 
> ALWAYS build for you!


Nice sentiments. I remember seeing some kit, maybe it was Godzilla. Beautiful paint job. NONE of the seams were puttied. My reaction? ENVY. I thought, 'this guy just said, screw it, I like to paint, so I'm going to paint this and not worry about the seams'. 

Good for him.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lloyd, I don't think I've ever disagreed with you before.

To me, building a kit that didn't turn into a waste of money takes skill. I don't think anyone can be a part of any modeling community without wishing for/desiring better skills. maybe the _hobby_ thing is the tripping point. people collect stuff and put it on shelves...that's a hobby too. I have 3 telescopes...that's a hobby. This is a learning process for me. next step? microelectronics and airbrushing....always more to learn.

Steve


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It may start as a hobby,but as you skills progress it can turn into an art form.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Modeling is the way I get my artistic ya ya's out. I am a technical illustrator by day. But outside of work I have always had to have another way to express myself artistically, whether it be drawing, stippling, making Creepy Crawlers, doing projects in Photoshop or (soon to be) working on my website again. For years it was playing drums in hard rock bands...

I approach modeling like, "Okay, Bob, impress yourself. Be very patient. Think everything well ahead (as far as the order of gluing and painting). But blow yourself away with a finely built and painted masterpiece." I really strive to make the next model more refined than the previous. I am a perfectionist and if I don't live up to a certain standard with my modeling, then I am not happy. For some, model building is a hobby. For others it's an art form; the product of human creativity; the creation of a beautiful or significant thing; a superior skill that you can learn by study and practice and observation.

It's all good...it's about whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

actually..it's an addiction.(if you do it right):wave:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Doing anything for me using fine motor skills causes more pain then anyone would find enjoyable..so its funny that modeling relaxes me and causes me severe pain all in one nicely wrapped package.
I do all my building for me, though when my sons friends come over and say how neat the kits are makes me feel good. When plumbers,electricians etc etc come through and stop at my large scale sailing ships for more then a few minutes, that makes me feel good too.
In that vein, if no one stopped and looked or payed any attention to them, it bothers me none, because I built them for me.
The same applies to furniture I make, if folks like it, its a bonus, if not, its still my furniture.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I am an artist. Not by trade, although it's what I always wanted to do for a living, but I am an artist. My models have become an extension of my artwork. Although I want to, I haven't drawn anything complex on board in many years. I do sketch model ideas and designs. I have had a sketchpad and pencil next to my bed for many years. (Some of my best idea's have come in dreams!) I have a blank board sitting in my bedroom, and I stare at it and draw a blank. I open a box of plastic, and the idea's just seem to flow. I have been kitbashing and scratchbuilding most of my stuff for the last several years, mostly cars and bikes. I've airbrushed over 100 kustom resin shift knobs in the last 6 months! I'm a bit fried. Right now, I'm truly enjoying building some of the kits I have desired my whole life. I've built the big Seaview. I'm building the PL Jupiter 2 right now, and the Moebius Chariot. I'm having a blast. I'm watching Lost in Space on Hulu on my computer at my office during my work day. (for reference of course) I got two Robby the Robot kits in from Cultman today, and I can't wait to get started! It DOES take some talent to build things "museum quality", it doesn't take a ton of talent to destress, and have a great time! I build for myself now, and for friends, not for contests or shows, and I feel SOOOOO much better about my builds! I feel like my work is good, some folks might not like em', but that's OK too. Some folks don't have even the basic skills to build a model of any kind, but they seem to be the same folks who appreciate your hard work a lot of the time. For me, I'm glad I can build, because I've been building since I was a kid, and I still enjoy it. :thumbsup: 

Hey Weasel, you have arthritis too? That's what is happening to me as years roll on. (I had reumatory arthritis as a teen, my poor son has it now too. Sucks!)


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nope,no arthritis (not yet and hopefully not too soon). Compressed spine/crushed discs/dislocated vertebra and broken neck, lots of pinching of the roots nerves. Nerves spasms tend to make some of those things Bob Ross called "happy little accidents" happen...so far not one happy, no littles but plenty of accidents


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I get my jollies by lighting models that were never intended for it. THOSE are the real challenge.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

For me, it's getting away from it all, and focusing on building models of everything I've ever enjoyed on TV or in the movies or read in the comics. 
The strange thing that I've found is that for me, the joy and relaxation come from the weekends and months that I can find the time to prepare, assemble and paint these beauties, but once I'm done, I have very little interest in them, instead focusing on the current or next build. But when I least expect it, months later, I look at any given build on my shelf, and I either marvel at just how nice it looks, or critique it for future restoration work. :hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Lloyd, I don't think I've ever disagreed with you before.
> 
> To me, building a kit that didn't turn into a waste of money takes skill. I don't think anyone can be a part of any modeling community without wishing for/desiring better skills. maybe the _hobby_ thing is the tripping point. people collect stuff and put it on shelves...that's a hobby too. I have 3 telescopes...that's a hobby. This is a learning process for me. next step? microelectronics and airbrushing....always more to learn.
> 
> Steve


Steve, you should not start disagreeing with me now, because you know I'm right.:jest:

*Hobby*-_An activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure_.

*Skill*-_the ability, coming from one's knowledge, practice, aptitude, etc., to do something well._

When you open a model box, follow the instructions, and build it, you are model building. You need to be able to read and understand, not skill.

Skill building of a model entails the use of advanced techniques learned from doing, or learning from books,magazines,watching videos,and from advanced modelers to build better looking models.

As for building a model that is a waste of money, is a matter of opinion. If you build a model and had fun doing it, it was not a waste of money. 
Buying a model and losing pieces, like I have done before, is a waste of money. I have a very BIG parts box.

The views expressed here are mine, and HobbyTalk,and it's members are not responsible.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Like I said a skill...lol

I didn't want to create a circular discussion...it's fun though.

This thread was my way of saying, don't cry about something, find a work around. 
If I didn't like learning and honeing my skills I would have never stuck my nose in the door of this place. Being around highly skilled and talented folks makes me want to be a better builder, to learn to make my own cool lights...to finally strap on the "airbrush" thing... more skills, not to be happy slapping stuff together. 

BTW if you are looking for some weird part to finish a kit let me know,..I might have it.. 

Steve


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I grew up building the monster models and some of the Irwin Allen ships.
I continue to build figure monster models because I am good at it. I love the Irwin Allen kits coming out, big and detailed interiors. but I would never be able to do a good job with it. I would want them lighted, detailed, and mine would end up in the trash in no time. I wish someone would either do a step by step DVD on building these, them maybe I would try it.:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I like to think my skills are evolving.

When i was building my first Chariot, I somehow lost one of the Robot's claws.
(that's a lie, I know exactly how i lost it. My work area is a mess)

a year a go, i woulda turned the house upside down looking for it and been generally unhappy. Instead, I just scratchbuilt a new one, and you really have to look at it to see it's not the stock part.

Skills can be learned and sharpened, but _Aptitude_ is either there or not.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

An interesting thread. Not to get too philosophical, but in line with Lloyd and Seaview, I find that building models takes me out of the day-to-day grind (usually for only an hour or so before dinner or on weekends) and into a world of monsters, superheroes, and submarines. As in my youth, this alternative universe sometimes seems infinitely more interesting that the one that I inhabit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not trying to say that you have to punch in when you begin your modelling session. My modeling "zone" is watching a fun movie and building!...I'm trying to make my next model better than the last, it's not supposed to drive you nuts., But as in life, every day If I'm not learning I might as well be dead. I love it when I think of a new way to fix something, or apply someone else's idea to my building.

I love building kits, but I'm not content with slapping something together.
(some here may dissagree about my not slapping stuff together...lol)

Put "Ronin" in the dvd and finish that kit...I'm getting the 'lil FS-1 ready for photos.

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Another aspect of the hobby that I enjoy is restoration. It's somehow satisfying to find a chewed up badly painted kit on ebay and try to set it right.

Here are two of my efforts. Unfortunately, I don't have "before" pics, but will note that both had been solidly glued and covered with Testor's enamel before I got my hands on them.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Nice to see you on the board again Mr. Dean.
> I'm glad your still building kits. It sounds like your new digs will be perfect.
> 
> RK


Howdy!:wave:

I have been here but a little quiet!

I will have many pictures soon!

Mark D


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I find alot of practice, like messing up this model, and that one, but learning new.....skills (ok, I said it.). My weakness is painting, but I am getting better.
Building is easy for me, and I have used my experence working in steel fabrication shops to further my....skills.:thumbsup:






Fine print:Steve, I too, am having fun here, but it is still a hobby!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> I grew up building the monster models and some of the Irwin Allen ships.
> I continue to build figure monster models because I am good at it. I love the Irwin Allen kits coming out, big and detailed interiors. but I would never be able to do a good job with it. I would want them lighted, detailed, and mine would end up in the trash in no time. I wish someone would either do a step by step DVD on building these, them maybe I would try it.:wave:


Like you I have ended up specializing in figure models,(a Mitchell also)I used to write reviews of the Horizon,Screamin and Geometric vinyls for a magazine called Model and Collector Mart,basically the review was a how to article and I gained a lot of respect for writing them that way and I agree with you on the ship and vehicle side for those with less experience or just changing genre's we should be giving all the help we can to encourage and bring young blood into the hobby and probably like Dave Fishers DVD's start at the basics and work up,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

back at 'cha!

i'm a vehicle modeller mostly and I find the how-to's on Figure painting to be a great benefit.

Fleshtones scare me and eyes are a bigger challenge to me than anthing else


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Me too, Lou. Too bad I've a ton of figiure models stockpiled that I'm basically afraid to build, for fear of ruining them.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> actually..it's an addiction.(if you do it right):wave:


I've been called obsessive about it  and with my growing list of unbuilt kits my other half is leaning that way in her thoughts too I think... 

For me modeling is...
1:- A hobby
2:- A skill
3:- A form of personal theropy
4:- A means of self evolution
5:- FUN & IDIFM... with the occasions when it's not fun I just put it down and walk away till another day.

Do I like to show them off... Yes
Will I enter some of them is competitions... Yes
Do I care if I don't score a prize... Not really cause to me they are all trophies. 

So I find its not just a hobby but a personal release and there is always something new to learn or do as well. Since I was a kid I always wanted to do better with it. Looking back at my early OOB stuff hell some of my past stuff wasn't not even fully or partly painted :tongue: But as I've matured so has my skills. Until I got into table top gaming with 40K I would never have thought about scratch or conversion builds. Now all but two of my 1/1000 fleet is just that, as is much of my 40k stuff.

Even though I will sometimes spend hours upon hours at researching I don't feel the need in myself to make any one kit into that studio/hero model replica- Full kudos to those that do and can BTW - unless I feel that the kit is a little soft on detail then I open up my artistic licence (to the limit of my own abilities. I'll get the AM parts if I feel that they give me that extra I decide on or if my budget will let me. However I will always feel the need to do and give the kit my best simply out of respect for those such as Moebius that created them for us all to have, hold and own. 

I am also enjoying the experiance of lighting my builds and the new abilities I have gained with my airbrushing. Yet even these I screw up occasionaly but thats what the art of weathering is for  Of coarse I too am my worst critic... I very rarely revisit a build unless it suffers damage. So my shelves are a running history of the good, the bad and the ugly.:devil:

Being down under and not really a social networker, till I met my wife a couple of years ago, I've dealt with arising build issues pretty much myself. Though I am *extreamly gratefull *at being a member of this board and it's online community which has on occasions helped me where I couldn't help myself.


Uhmff... now how do I get off this soap box with out fallliingg...??? Ooops too late. :wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> back at 'cha!
> 
> i'm a vehicle modeller mostly and I find the how-to's on Figure painting to be a great benefit.
> 
> Fleshtones scare me and eyes are a bigger challenge to me than anthing else


Ditto there...

I've got some 40K pieces that look like they sat on a broom stick the wrong way.... :drunk:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

As I see it, model building is a hobby......The question is how seriously do you take your hobby??
You can build models as a means of relaxation regardless of your skills. There are no modelling quality police...If you enjoy slapping a kit together with Testors Orange tube glue and brush painting it with gloss enamels GO FOR IT!

If, However your interests in building models expand beyond simple relaxation to building replicas then you will need to develop several skill sets. The quality of the finished product is dependent on the skill of the builder....You'll need to learn how to build without visible seams, how to paint and apply decals - all skills developed by practice.
If you ever get bitten by the IPMS contest bug, or want to put your stuff on the contest table at Wonderfest you'll need to learn quite a few skills along the way!

Building high quality, contest worthy models is still relaxing....

What ever your interests, the only way to enjoy building models is to sit down at your work bench and get started! So shut that damned computer off and go build a kit or two!

Dave


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to pass on my knowledge of painting techniques to anyone that asks,here are a couple of my figure models,I know their not Mobeus but its just as an example,I dont know if I am allowed to put my email address up but I'm here if anyone wants to ask,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------

